

How Plex is doing https for all it's users - dewey
https://blog.filippo.io/how-plex-is-doing-https-for-all-its-users/

======
captn3m0
This is a super interesting workaround.

------
FiloSottile
s/it's/its/ ;)

~~~
McElroy
Great write-up. Sorry to see the post didn't draw many readers. If I was
benevolent dictator of the HN front page, I'd put you there.

~~~
kalleboo
I saw it got a bunch of upvotes on /r/netsec and came to hn to see if there
were any interesting comments and was disappointed that it never made it here.
Always a shame when the timing or whatever doesn't make it.

